

Scientists hail "frozen smoke" as material that will change world - jyrzyk
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article2284349.ece

======
mhb
"The heating has improved significantly. I turned the thermostat down five
degrees. It's been a remarkable transformation," he said.

Wow. Really good insulation can make 65 feel like 70.

~~~
brlewis
I think the way it works is that really good insulation makes the temperature
more uniform. With poor insulation, it may be 65 at the thermostat, but only
60 near an exterior wall.

------
ed
Hasn't this stuff been around for a while?

------
savrajsingh
does anyone know where I can buy some aerogel to play with it? :)

~~~
mhb
<http://www.unitednuclear.com/aerogel.htm>

But currently out of stock. They have plenty of other stuff you're going to
want, too.

~~~
stuki
Does this almost weightless material really 'negate' acoustical energy
transfer, as mentioned in this link? Considering the current cost and
engineering effort required to build an upper floor recording studio with
decent drummer insulation....... Sounds like startup material to me.

